# Review Course for Oct 2011



## shim (Jun 9, 2011)

Any suggestion for CIVIL review course in southern california?


----------



## darius (Jun 9, 2011)

civilreview.com

is pretty good, cheap and a lots of hours

I took it for april exam


----------



## chess5329 (Jun 15, 2011)

shim said:


> Any suggestion for CIVIL review course in southern california?


Have you heared about the PE civil review class in UCSD

Has anybody taken this review class that can provide a feedback. I'm thinking to take this class, in my case it's about 3hr round trip. I will really appreciate any comment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glen_PE (Jun 16, 2011)

The Irvine Institute classes (minus the Seismic Course) are great. The Survey review they put on is one of the best around.


----------



## kstatenupe (Jun 16, 2011)

Glen_PE said:


> The Irvine Institute classes (minus the Seismic Course) are great. The Survey review they put on is one of the best around.


I recommend Goswami's course. Read my thoughts on the course in the thread below. Please use me as a reference if you decide to sign up. [email protected]

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16169


----------



## chess5329 (Jun 18, 2011)

Glen_PE said:


> The Irvine Institute classes (minus the Seismic Course) are great. The Survey review they put on is one of the best around.



Hi Glen,

This review help you to pass the 8 hrs test this April 2011?


----------

